# Ways to get your brand name out there?!



## GlamourGrenade (May 9, 2012)

Hi everyone i just wanted some of your guys ideas on how you market your brand, I just launched my brand with 4 designs.

and ive tried facebook ads google ad words 
i have twitter 
facebook
instagram.


but not lots of people to reach out to 
so if you guys have any ideas and would like to share with us please do 
thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but not lots of people to reach out to


What do you mean by this?

What exactly happened with the Facebook ads? Did you target the right people? Did you increase your fan page "like"? Did you make any sales? What was your goal for the ad?

What exactly happened with the Google Adwords campaign? Did you make any sales? Did you target the right keywords? Was your landing page optimized to convert the person that clicked over from the ad to a buyer?

What is your niche (generally speaking...we don't need your exact website )?

Here's a good marketing starting point: marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

